# 3 year old GSD attacking other dogs



## erikadj3 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a three year old female GSD who has in the last year been developing aggression issues. It started with a bit of toy aggression, specifically with balls. If another dog tried to take her ball, or got too close while she was chewing it, she would growl and snap, never anything major though.
Then she began barking aggressively at other dogs while we went out for walks, and pulling towards them in a threatening manner.
Recently (about four months ago) she was attacked by our roommates dog (it was completely instigated by the other dog, she got along really well with him. come to find out afterward he had some serious aggression issues the roommate had been trying to hide from us -he was triggered by my GSD and I playing together). she fought back and we were able to split up the fight before any real damage was done --I did get bitten by the other dog though and had to get a few stitches. Obviously we aren't living there anymore, so don't worry! We would never keep her in a hazardous environment.

Now all of this aggression and fear has escalated, and she has attacked three dogs in the last few months. She has jumped over the fence at my parents house while we were visiting, and pulled free from her leash while we were walking out of our home twice.
The other dogs are always friendly, I've worked around dogs and know enough of their body language to see that.
They are always on a leash or loose. She has no interest in dogs that are fenced in, even if they are barking/growling at her. 
She usually seems friendly at first, but once my boyfriend and I catch up to her to try to get her away, she attacks. 
We were thinking that maybe she feeds off of our fearful energy when she gets near the dog, and so she perceives it as a threat and attacks?? I was able to get her to come to me and away from a pair of dogs she was going after once, by not approaching, and calling her to me in a really happy voice: "come here girl!" "Where's your ball?! You wanna play with your ball?!"
She also does very well with other dogs at parks, or playing with them in an open, unleashed area. She is never aggressive in those situations! 
We can't figure this out, and its gotten to the point where I'm afraid to leave the house with her. 
We've had so many close calls, its only a matter of time before someone gets bitten, or we don't get them apart soon enough, and they lock on to each other, and she tears them apart/they both get into it.
The reason I'm writing this now, is because the third one just happened. It was a large dog (off leash), with his two KIDS. He ran up to her, she pulled free of her leash, I didn't act fast enough.
When I ran up to grab her and take her home, she lunged and grabbed onto the other dog. Luckily my boyfriend was there as well and we pulled her off together. While it was happening the other dog just laid there and cried, while its little girl owner was screaming its name :crying::crying:
Luckily no one was hurt (except me, getting in the middle once again :frown2: ), but I am so shaken up, and cannot stop thinking about that poor little girl screaming for her dog. To clear things up, we removed our dog from the situation, and talked to the kids and their parents, they were very very nice about it. 
I don't know what to do. My dog is my world, I would never get rid of her. She is so well behaved, and is basically a little angel in every other sense but this. She knows every trick in the book, and is the most obedient little girl ever -again, except when it comes to this. 
I don't know what to do anymore, Please help!!!


----------



## Aristo (Jul 23, 2016)

A prong collar or something that prevents her from getting away from you and a muzzle for safety till this is dealt with would be first on my list. And of course some help from a trainer good luck.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This has been going on for a year??!!The more she practices the behavior the more ingrained and habitual it becomes.
And she is able to pull away from you whenever she has a mind to??!!I'm not sure how internet advice can help you hang on to your dog's leash.

A couple of sessions with a private trainer would be the best thing for you and your dog.Please get some hands on help asap before someone is seriously hurt and you are in serious legal trouble.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How is she pulling free from her leash? You said it's happened twice. That's one thing you have to make absolutely certain can NEVER happen again. If she's slipping her collar, she should either be on a martingale or a prong collar when you're walking her. And also no being outdoors in a yard unleashed, where she can jump a fence. Investing in a basket muzzle is a good idea too. Training is great, but this is a situation that requires strict management as well.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, well step one would be "stop" giving your dog the "opportunity" to make "poor choices" in regards to other dogs. You already "know" she makes "poor choices in regards to other dog." But you keep trying, well maybe this time??? It kinda speaks to my "Hard Core" avoidance of "I thought my dog was friendly people??" You'd not have any "issues" with my dogs. That said ... I'll, now dismount from that particular "High Horse" and try and help out. 

But first ... "apparently" something I've always done but was never "aware of" is "Step One." A dog has to be able to walk properly on a "Structured walk" before ...you can start to work on other issues. And a "Structured Walk" looks like this:





Doing that would be the "goal" and if your really good ... you just put "whatever proper tool" on the dog and you go, just like that. But ... for others ... "David Winners" offered some very solid advice! *Train the dog without "distractions first" *ie if the dog has "People" issues or "Dog Reactivity" don't train "walking properly" where you would be forced to deal with those issue also. You have to "First Show The Dog" what you want. You can't "correct" the crap out of the dog if he does not "first" understand how he is "expected to behave???" Oh yes and a "Proper leash Correction" would be a "slight tug sideways" (a prong makes doing that easier.) Once the dog understands what is expected of him, walk nicely ..."corrections are a wrist flick away ...with a "Prong Collar" anything else (Regular Collar, Martingale or SLL) takes a bit more "user input." 

So step one,* train the dog to walk properly on as loose leash first, before worrying about "distractions." *In that regard, I'd second the "Martingale Collar." These days ... I really have no use of them myself ... but ... I understand there purpose, they are designed to keep slippery dogs from chucking there collars. Many years ago my first APBT/Boxer puppy had an annoying habit of chucking his collar at will??? Not really an big "issue" as he would still stand calmly by my side if an "issue" came up. But it was "annoying" if I was preparing to defend him ... "he would" simply say "well if there is a situation here" ... I don't want to be wearing this crap and out he'd slip, just chuck the collar??! Apparently he was only wearing the collar and leash to "amuse me???" I wasn't aware of the "Martingale" at the time and he finally stopped doing that ...most likely ...yet again ... to amuse me most likely??

Nothing wrong with a "Prong Collar" but at the moment ... I think that "understanding" how to properly use that tool, will add to your problems??? 

So ... that said for you, I'd suggest and bearing "working without distractions in mind," the very first thing I did when I started to get the "Walk" thing right. The first clip here, work without distractions use a "Martingale" and give it a go for two weeks?? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

If that turns out to be a fail still?? Then ... sigh ... go to a "Prong Collarr" but ...educate yourself first :





I myself am a Slip Lead Leash guy. But by and large "no one" trains that, I will say that if you "can do" as that "Doggy Dan (I believe??) clip" shows. Then you can also use a SLL and would find "results" even quicker to achieve! But you know ... not about me. Got more stuff but yeah ....back to basics for you. Welcome aboard and ask questions.


----------

